
Show HN: Chat via the console, with now and socket.io - greatNespresso
https://gloubiboulga.now.sh/
======
fiatjaf
A tip: all the action only starts after you send the first message.

~~~
greatNespresso
Good tip indeed, thanks for the feedback ! I'll update the code

------
runnr_az
This is very silly... nice job!

~~~
greatNespresso
Thanks !!

------
fiatjaf
I liked the memo a lot.

~~~
greatNespresso
Did not think anyone would read it, thanks a lot !

